# Red tint to fur?



## harmonicker (Dec 6, 2009)

Yesterday, when my groomer saw Sunny, before I said anything, she said that the red tint on Sunny's fur is from yeast.
The vet told me that it was from her unclean living environment, but after I picked up Sunny, I could see the tint on her fur in places I did not before.
My groomer said I could use hydrogen peroxide on her fur to bleach that red out and to help kill any yeast there, but I am wondering if anyone else here has had this happen?
She has a few scabs left on her head area mostly now (and they were everywhere when I first got her).
The vet told me her diet and stress was factor to the hair loss and scabbing.
I am considering taking her back to the vet now about this thought from my groomer,but was wondering if anyone else had any experience with their furry faces and this tint on their fur?
:smhelp:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Give her a few months of good food and good grooming and see what you have before you do anything drying and harsh like bleaching.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 22 2009, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865642


> Give her a few months of good food and good grooming and see what you have before you do anything drying and harsh like bleaching.[/B]


:goodpost:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wait until her hair is long enough and then cut the red out. Don't bleach it. Give the dog some time to get healthy.


----------



## harmonicker (Dec 6, 2009)

that is what my husband keeps saying too you guys :yes: 
.....give her time to get better...we have not had her long enough to be really healthy...he says
I am just a BIG worry wart and only want assurances that I am doing good for her. :heart:


----------



## harmonicker (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (harmonicker @ Dec 22 2009, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865632


> Yesterday, when my groomer saw Sunny, before I said anything, she said that the red tint on Sunny's fur is from yeast.
> The vet told me that it was from her unclean living environment, but after I picked up Sunny, I could see the tint on her fur in places I did not before.
> My groomer said I could use hydrogen peroxide on her fur to bleach that red out and to help kill any yeast there, but I am wondering if anyone else here has had this happen?
> She has a few scabs left on her head area mostly now (and they were everywhere when I first got her).
> ...


****UPDATE****
Hi I just wanted to share that we switched vet's and are so pleased.
We finally got better care and answers to her red tint and poor skin issues.
Our new vet could tell right in an instant that poor Sunny had been suffering from a flea infestation before she came to us.
He said that dx matches her hair loss she had and all the red tint to her fur was from excessive licking.
She of course had not a one flea on her when we got her, but she was full of tape worms. SO he gave us a wormer and said not to worry that we are doing great with her and she is at the right office now 
:wub: 
whew....whatta relief! to have a vet who really cares and shares in educating you. :aktion033:


----------

